# Quick, Tasty, and Easy Chicken Breasts



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

This is one of my own recipes. The amounts may not be exact, but that is at least the ratio you want. 

Marinade:
2 teaspoons dried tarragon
1 teaspoon smoked paprika (more if you like heat)
1 1/2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons Old Bay Seasoning
2 tablespoons dark brown sugar
1 teaspoon salt

1/4-1/3 cup lemon juice (bottled is fine)
3 tablespoons Soy Sauce (reduced sodium is fine)

2-4 boneless chicken breasts


Directions: 
1. Mix all dry ingredients in flat bottomed dish, Tupperware works fine. 
2. Add lemon juice and Soy Sauce. 
3. Poke holes in chicken breasts with a fork, marinade for 30 minutes, flipping them halfway. Longer is fine, but the lemon juice will cook the chicken after a while so be careful. 
4. Heat pan over medium heat. Once hot, move chicken to pan. Pour marinade over chicken. Cook chicken, turning a few times, until it is no longer pink in the thickest part (15-20 minutes, give or take). 
5. Remove chicken, drain marinade from pan (don't dry, leave the 'goodie' in the pan, return chicken to pan over high heat, sear until you have good color on both sides, and serve.

Notes:
The marinade doesn't need to come more than halfway up the sides of the chicken breasts, depending on the thickness of your chicken and the dish you marinade in you may need more liquid in it. 

Like all recipes, you can add more or less of the ingredients to your taste. As is, it has a very nice taste to it and isn't too strong.


----------

